# Sister Immaculata's Urgent Need



## Casper (Jan 12, 2014)

*A NUN AT HOOTERS -  

**A nun, badly needing to use to the restroom, walked into a local Hooters. 
The place was hopping with music and loud conversation -- and every once in a 
while 'the lights would turn off.' 

Each time the lights would go out, the place would erupt into cheers. However, when the revelers saw the nun,the room went dead silent. She walked 
up to the bartender, and asked, 'May I please use the restroom? 

The bartender replied, 'OK, but I should warn you that there is a statue of**a naked man in there wearing only a fig leaf.' 

'Well, in that case, I'll just look the other way,' said the nun. 

So the bartender showed the nun to the back of the restaurant.  After a few minutes, she came back out, and the whole place stopped just 
long enough to give the nun a loud round of applause. 
She went to the bartender and said, 'Sir, I don't understand. Why did they applaud for me just because I went to the restroom?' *​ *'Well, now they know you're one of us,' said the bartender,'Would you like a drink?' *​ *'No thank you, but, I still don't understand,' said the puzzled nun. *​ *'You see,' laughed the bartender, 'every time someone lifts the fig leaf on that statue, the lights go out. 

Now -- how about that drink?”*​


----------



## Anne (Jan 12, 2014)

:lofl:


----------



## drifter (Jan 12, 2014)

I've had one serious fault in life. I am more or less humorless, too darn serious. It's a fatal flaw.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 12, 2014)

It hasn't been fatal so far Drifter, you're coping with it fine.


----------

